# whats your favorite place to go to bathroom?



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

when i gotta pee i will only use a low grade toilet if absolutely necessary. even when it comes to that if i think i can pee without getting caught i'd just as soon go around back. best places are hotels imo. restaurants are ok but i'm not into chatting with host and telling him i gotta hit the restroom first then just walking past them on way out without getting food, just feels awkward. but yeh some 7-11's and gas stations are fine, but in the city i'm avoiding them if i can. too many germs, the thought of it grosses me out. if theres noone around in the bushes is fine, but it can be awkward if you have to hurry it up. i find that moving the stream around while peeing makes less sound when stealth is needed.

where do you guys do your business?

https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/884xyp/gig-workers-have-nowhere-to-pee


----------



## Devil’s Advocate (Jan 29, 2020)

Side street. Open the back passenger door, open the front passenger door and squat in between them. Just like a lady should.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

In bathrooms.
At Quick Trip.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Anytime I am out of the house I hold it until I get home. Multi-day vacations are a challenge but I’m pretty committed.

I kind of like that the discussions on the forum are shifting away from depression and tips, and towards illness and bathrooms. 🚽

Forum zeitgeist is literally bathroom humor right now. Pee pee poo poo.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> Anytime I am out of the house I hold it until I get home. Multi-day vacations are a challenge but I'm pretty committed.
> 
> I kind of like that the discussions on the forum are shifting away from depression and tips, and towards illness and bathrooms. &#128701;
> 
> Forum zeitgeist is literally bathroom humor right now. Pee pee poo poo.


On a lawn of some wealthy ahole that said I'll tip you in the app.


----------



## dimwit_driver (Jan 26, 2017)

Dara's yard.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

McD’s. Lots of them around town. May even get myself a shake while there.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

got a p said:


> when i gotta pee i will only use a low grade toilet if absolutely necessary. even when it comes to that if i think i can pee without getting caught i'd just as soon go around back. best places are hotels imo. restaurants are ok but i'm not into chatting with host and telling him i gotta hit the restroom first then just walking past them on way out without getting food, just feels awkward. but yeh some 7-11's and gas stations are fine, but in the city i'm avoiding them if i can. too many germs, the thought of it grosses me out. if theres noone around in the bushes is fine, but it can be awkward if you have to hurry it up. i find that moving the stream around while peeing makes less sound when stealth is needed.
> 
> where do you guys do your business?
> 
> https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/884xyp/gig-workers-have-nowhere-to-pee


Username checks out.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Side street. Open the back passenger door, open the front passenger door and squat in between them. Just like a lady should.


We do know each other


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

Empty coffee cup or one of my puke bags. I can't be arsed to get out of my car.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

got a p said:


> when i gotta pee i will only use a low grade toilet if absolutely necessary. even when it comes to that if i think i can pee without getting caught i'd just as soon go around back. best places are hotels imo. restaurants are ok but i'm not into chatting with host and telling him i gotta hit the restroom first then just walking past them on way out without getting food, just feels awkward. but yeh some 7-11's and gas stations are fine, but in the city i'm avoiding them if i can. too many germs, the thought of it grosses me out. if theres noone around in the bushes is fine, but it can be awkward if you have to hurry it up. i find that moving the stream around while peeing makes less sound when stealth is needed.
> 
> where do you guys do your business?
> 
> https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/884xyp/gig-workers-have-nowhere-to-pee


My bathroom of choice was Vitamin water.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Am I the only one who saw the title of this thread and had to remind myself the context of the question was Uber related?

My internal response (before I realized the question was Uber related) was my favorite bathroom ever was a urinal on a beach in Fiji that just had a half wall of palm fronds. While peeing your head (the one with eyes/nose/mouth) is above the palm frond wall and you're looking at the ocean.

As for Uber related bathrooms - we're pretty lucky here in Vegas. For those of us who tend to hang out in the tourist zones - there are plenty of 24 hour clean bathrooms on and around the strip. We even have weed dispensaries that have bathrooms specifically for Uber/Taxi/Limo drivers.

Though my favorite was a strip club drop off where I asked if I could use their restroom. I hadn't been inside a strip club since college. Luckily I had to walk through most of the place to get to the bathroom. I got a few minutes of the strip club experience for free while walking in and out of the place.



AngelAdams said:


> My bathroom of choice was Vitamin water.


Is that the one with the wide opening?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Classical Telecaster said:


> McD's. Lots of them around town. May even get myself a shake while there.


Pro tip: McD's or not, I usually give myself a shake wherever I am. Helps keep the pants clean.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> Pro tip: McD's or not, I usually give myself a shake wherever I am. Helps keep the pants clean.


Great use of a straight line.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

DriveLV said:


> Is that the one with the wide opening


Wide opening so the nozzle fits in?


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> Am I the only one who saw the title of this thread and had to remind myself the context of the question was Uber related?
> 
> My internal response (before I realized the question was Uber related) was my favorite bathroom ever was a urinal on a beach in Fiji that just had a half wall of palm fronds. While peeing your head (the one with eyes/nose/mouth) is above the palm frond wall and you're looking at the ocean.
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> Yes.


Congrats!


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> Congrats!


You can make a game out of it. Place the penis in the bottle, find someone walking by, make eye contact, and let it go. 
pretty sure illegal but satisfying.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Montbleu hotel casino, South Lake Tahoe nv! Parking only a few feet from side entrance. Restroom right there. All stalls have full doors! Your own little fiefdom.

You will never have a more comfortable potty in a public restroom!


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> You can make a game out of it. Place the penis in the bottle, find someone walking by, make eye contact, and let it go.
> pretty sure illegal but satisfying.


Public urination is a misdemeanor but touching or exposing your genitals in public for sexual gratification may be felony lewd and lascivious conduct. Fyi


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Public urination is a misdemeanor but touching or exposing your genitals in public for sexual gratification may be felony lewd and lascivious conduct. Fyi


I'm in my car, so as long as I'm not waving it in public and it's out of sight you're ok. Being inside your car is the same thing as being inside your home, here in LA that's actually becoming the case for tens of thousands.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Gabriel Union and Dwayne Wade’s house but I heard they’re not letting in anymore Uber drivers.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Gabriel Union and Dwayne Wade's house but I heard they're not letting in anymore Uber drivers.


Don't forget the drive thru R Kelly put in his yard.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> I'm in my car, so as long as I'm not waving it in public and it's out of sight you're ok. Being inside your car is the same thing as being inside your home, here in LA that's actually becoming the case for tens of thousands.


As long as no one sees you (it).


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Sit in resturants like a chilis, dennys. Bathrooms are usually the cleanest.

For emergencies, I'll give in and have used a gas station bathroom and a crackhead McDonalds bathroom 🤦‍♀️. SF


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> As long as no one sees you (it).


Problem is I want them to. Lol



Mkang14 said:


> Sit in resturants like a chilis, dennys. Bathrooms are usually the cleanest.
> 
> For emergencies, I'll give in and have used a gas station bathroom and a crackhead McDonalds bathroom &#129318;‍♀. SF


You're doing it wrong. You need bottles, it's not only convenient but also doubles as a weapon. 
nothing like waking up in the morning and finding 24 Oz of pee in a bottle on your lawn. 
#shouldofboughtasquirrel (tipped)


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

DriveLV said:


> Pro tip: McD's or not, I usually give myself a shake wherever I am. Helps keep the pants clean.


More than two shakes = spanking the &#128053;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> Problem is I want them to. Lol
> 
> 
> You're doing it wrong. You need bottles, it's not only convenient but also doubles as a weapon.
> ...


I'm a girl. I can barely pee in a cup at the doctors office without getting it all over my hands. You really want me to try a bottle?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm a girl. I can barely pee in a cup at the doctors office without getting it all over my hands. You really want me to try a bottle?


Yes, with video. You have a big audience of fans who can provide pointers.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm a girl. I can barely pee in a cup at the doctors office without getting it all over my hands. You really want me to try a bottle?


Oh no, you either need a funnel, or to pop squat and bury. 
I hate to say it but it's a thousand times more difficult for girls. 
I used to have digestive issues so I would create insane amount of gas, so when I had to pee, I had to pee. 
funny story- dropped off a customer by USC, had to go really bad on all ends. I stop on the road, jump out and let the waterfall flow while letting out a massive fart and a groan of satisfaction. Only to spot a tiny Asian girl running away.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm a girl. I can barely pee in a cup at the doctors office without getting it all over my hands. You really want me to try a bottle?


They sell funnels at the dollar store.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

got a p said:


> More than two shakes = spanking the &#128053;


Less than four you're a creeper.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> Oh no, you either need a funnel, or to pop squat and bury.
> I hate to say it but it's a thousand times more difficult for girls.
> I used to have digestive issues so I would create insane amount of gas, so when I had to pee, I had to pee.
> funny story- dropped off a customer by USC, had to go really bad on all ends. I stop on the road, jump out and let the waterfall flow while letting out a massive fart and a groan of satisfaction. Only to spot a tiny Asian girl running away.


I saw this in a Godzilla move.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> They sell funnels at the dollar store.


I think Medical also provides adult diapers for free. Maaaan I could of used one, this one time.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Yes, with video. You have a big audience of fans who can provide pointers.


Extra money making opportunity. Probably a more profitable side hustle than Uber. Only expenses are the bottles of water she has to drink to get the whole thing started. Obviously the bottles you drink from get reused for the video so it's really low overhead.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> Extra money making opportunity. Probably a more profitable side hustle than Uber. Only expenses are the bottles of water she has to drink to get the whole thing started. Obviously the bottles you drink from get reused for the video so it's really low overhead.


And a tax deductible business expense.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> I saw this in a Godzilla move.


Basically, except white people didn't come to her rescue.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm a girl. I can barely pee in a cup at the doctors office without getting it all over my hands. You really want me to try a bottle?


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> Extra money making opportunity. Probably a more profitable side hustle than Uber. Only expenses are the bottles of water she has to drink to get the whole thing started. Obviously the bottles you drink from get reused for the video so it's really low overhead.


And you're recycling.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> View attachment 410323


"Hey mom, I got my first modeling job!"


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> View attachment 410323


The she wee!!


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

got a p said:


> when i gotta pee i will only use a low grade toilet if absolutely necessary. even when it comes to that if i think i can pee without getting caught i'd just as soon go around back. best places are hotels imo. restaurants are ok but i'm not into chatting with host and telling him i gotta hit the restroom first then just walking past them on way out without getting food, just feels awkward. but yeh some 7-11's and gas stations are fine, but in the city i'm avoiding them if i can. too many germs, the thought of it grosses me out. if theres noone around in the bushes is fine, but it can be awkward if you have to hurry it up. i find that moving the stream around while peeing makes less sound when stealth is needed.
> 
> where do you guys do your business?
> 
> https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/884xyp/gig-workers-have-nowhere-to-pee


If I really have to go badly, I order a pool ride


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> View attachment 410323


That would feel so wrong &#129318;‍♀


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Uberchampion said:


> If I really have to go badly, I order a pool ride


Booroom choosh



Mkang14 said:


> That would feel so wrong &#129318;‍♀


Come on girl, funneling is the future.



TemptingFate said:


> "Hey mom, I got my first modeling job!"


But let's not forget to give praise to the OG of the pee.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

*Next question: how long do you go to the bathroom for?*


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

got a p said:


> when i gotta pee i will only use a low grade toilet if absolutely necessary. even when it comes to that if i think i can pee without getting caught i'd just as soon go around back. best places are hotels imo. restaurants are ok but i'm not into chatting with host and telling him i gotta hit the restroom first then just walking past them on way out without getting food, just feels awkward. but yeh some 7-11's and gas stations are fine, but in the city i'm avoiding them if i can. too many germs, the thought of it grosses me out. if theres noone around in the bushes is fine, but it can be awkward if you have to hurry it up. i find that moving the stream around while peeing makes less sound when stealth is needed.
> 
> where do you guys do your business?
> 
> https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/884xyp/gig-workers-have-nowhere-to-pee


You're seriously asking this??

Really?

And your education level?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Wide opening so the nozzle fits in?
> 
> View attachment 410288


That pic looks wrong


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> That pic looks wrong


Diesel gas in a probably petrol tank, the gas cap is ajar, angle is off, if someone turned on the fuel it would spill, appears to be partially 'shopped. ⛽


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> You're seriously asking this??
> 
> Really?
> 
> And your education level?


He could have a PhD

Remember ...


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

On Rohit’s chest. 💩


----------



## Tdawg487 (Jan 5, 2020)

Water bottle just have to remember not to give it to the really nice pax just the other ones


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Where ever you may be, let your pee flow free


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Any where I want. There is always something open nearby, OR nothing nearby.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q:* what's your favorite place to go the bathroom? [_sic_] (title of topic).

*A:* The commode.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

got a p said:


> when i gotta pee i will only use a low grade toilet if absolutely necessary. even when it comes to that if i think i can pee without getting caught i'd just as soon go around back. best places are hotels imo. restaurants are ok but i'm not into chatting with host and telling him i gotta hit the restroom first then just walking past them on way out without getting food, just feels awkward. but yeh some 7-11's and gas stations are fine, but in the city i'm avoiding them if i can. too many germs, the thought of it grosses me out. if theres noone around in the bushes is fine, but it can be awkward if you have to hurry it up. i find that moving the stream around while peeing makes less sound when stealth is needed.
> 
> where do you guys do your business?
> 
> https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/884xyp/gig-workers-have-nowhere-to-pee


Wash your Hands !


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

@Dilf411 back seat

https://uberpeople.net/threads/passenger-urinated-in-my-car-and-didn’t-tell-me.376862/


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> Booroom choosh
> 
> 
> Come on girl, funneling is the future.
> ...


Image was removed. 
image depicted a device that allows females to urinate in sitting position. 
woke culture has done a complete 360 and is now sexist. Lol wow. Just wow.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> Image was removed.
> image depicted a device that allows females to urinate in sitting position.
> woke culture has done a complete 360 and is now sexist. Lol wow. Just wow.


I'm no expert, but don't women normally urinate in a sitting position - like without a special device?

I feel like sometimes I actually need a device to help me urinate while I'm seated. My &#128013; doesn't really fit so well when I'm seated.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Outdoors


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

got a p said:


> when i gotta pee i will only use a low grade toilet if absolutely necessary. even when it comes to that if i think i can pee without getting caught i'd just as soon go around back. best places are hotels imo. restaurants are ok but i'm not into chatting with host and telling him i gotta hit the restroom first then just walking past them on way out without getting food, just feels awkward. but yeh some 7-11's and gas stations are fine, but in the city i'm avoiding them if i can. too many germs, the thought of it grosses me out. if theres noone around in the bushes is fine, but it can be awkward if you have to hurry it up. i find that moving the stream around while peeing makes less sound when stealth is needed.
> 
> where do you guys do your business?
> 
> https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/884xyp/gig-workers-have-nowhere-to-pee


COINCEDENCE !?!?!?

I THINK NOT !


----------



## Still Standing (Nov 2, 2017)

The number one ( sic) location for urinal tract viruses / infections to be contracted from ..is toilet seats .
Fact


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

If you ask a pax where their favorite place to use the bathroom is, they would say this guys car...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/pass...and-didn’t-tell-me.376862/page-2#post-5836720


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> Less than four you're a creeper.


says the guy who wants to make eye contact with a pedestrian as he's peeing in his car :woot:


----------



## Dilf411 (Jan 27, 2020)

Corner of a dark parking lot or McDonalds.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

got a p said:


> says the guy who wants to make eye contact with a pedestrian as he's peeing in his car :woot:
> 
> View attachment 410531


Not just any pedestrian!



DriveLV said:


> I'm no expert, but don't women normally urinate in a sitting position - like without a special device?
> 
> I feel like sometimes I actually need a device to help me urinate while I'm seated. My &#128013; doesn't really fit so well when I'm seated.


I forgot a comma. I was describing the image.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

got a p said:


> best places are hotels imo.


Agreed. Not only are their bathrooms usually well maintained, but the upscale interior design and lighting are always a plus. Parking is usually available and close to the entrance. Also there is always toilet paper. With other places I usually have to take a few tissues with me before using a restroom in case they don't have toilet paper or paper towels.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

A while back the United Nations stepped in. In DTLA we had 23 public restrooms for 20,000 homeless. The United States doesn’t meet refugee standards when it comes to restrooms. 
So they bought $300,000.00 porta potties. 
revealing not only corporatism but just plain evil!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Starbucks is my shitter of choice.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Side street. Open the back passenger door, open the front passenger door and squat in between them. Just like a lady should.


Screenshot?


----------



## Devil’s Advocate (Jan 29, 2020)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> Screenshot?


Not allowed. Violation of TOS. I'm almost out of points.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

#1 Wawa

When I was in an unmarked uber car i would use the lobby bathroom of smaller hotels (IE the ones with parking lots and not the ones with bellmen and or vallets)

Walmarts generally are open,

MacDonalds are usually OK.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Some local parks have restrooms. Give those a shot .


----------



## Elephant (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

My travel mug.

One time i was at the end of pickup/dropoff pickup area at EWR going in my mug and a Newark PD came up, tapped on my window and told me to move on. [blush]

I never pee in my mug in a school zone.


----------



## command3r (Oct 25, 2015)

24/7 WAWAs


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

got a p said:


> when i gotta pee i will only use a low grade toilet if absolutely necessary. even when it comes to that if i think i can pee without getting caught i'd just as soon go around back. best places are hotels imo. restaurants are ok but i'm not into chatting with host and telling him i gotta hit the restroom first then just walking past them on way out without getting food, just feels awkward. but yeh some 7-11's and gas stations are fine, but in the city i'm avoiding them if i can. too many germs, the thought of it grosses me out. if theres noone around in the bushes is fine, but it can be awkward if you have to hurry it up. i find that moving the stream around while peeing makes less sound when stealth is needed.
> 
> where do you guys do your business?
> 
> https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/884xyp/gig-workers-have-nowhere-to-pee


Best is Starbucks, hands down. Restrooms are modern and kept clean.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

The forest, preferably on a small animal.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Definitely outside. Peeing outdoors is one of the simple pleasures in life. 

Unfortunately its not an option in most sections where I drive downtown. The options that do exist aren't very good. Unlocked port a Johns aren't permanent so it's a constant search.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Anywhere that I won’t be arrested.


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

Since it's not good to hold your pea- outside, out of sight from the dropoff location.

If available/can hold it - Racetrac always are clean in my area. Qt half the time. Another option especially late at night is walmart.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

DriveLV said:


> I'm no expert, but don't women normally urinate in a sitting position - like without a special device?


LOL! &#128514;. Yes most women do sit on the toilet, and no special devices needed.

I squat in a public restroom. Learned to do so a long time ago in my early bar years. Some women are disgusting pigs and the bathrooms are just icky.

I use Kwik trips, some Walmart's that aren't nasty, the library, the park pavilion bathroom in summer, or a few McD's/restaurants.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm a girl. I can barely pee in a cup at the doctors office without getting it all over my hands. You really want me to try a bottle?






















doyousensehumor said:


> View attachment 410323


You bet me to it by days, I should've scrolled the whole tend &#128517;


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> View attachment 412191
> 
> View attachment 412192
> 
> ...


Great minds think alike &#129315;


----------

